

Amy Hoy: Why Blacksmiths are Better at Startups than You - bhughes
http://unicornfree.com/2012/why-blacksmiths-are-better-at-startups-than-you/

======
bhughes
I can't remember if I've heard Amy reference Steven Pressfield, but there are
definitely strains of (the excellent and go-read-it-right-now) The War of Art
to be found here.

